# Which car could’ve saved driver from this



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

Just curiousity, with which car instead of murano driver could've chance to survive? Since the dui accidents rocketed these days I stopped driving 12 to 6 am especially weekends. Drive safe

https://www.google.com/amp/s/ktla.c...-killed-father-left-4-critically-injured/amp/


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

2starDriver said:


> Just curiousity, with which car instead of murano driver could've chance to survive? Since the dui accidents rocketed these days I stopped driving 12 to 6 am especially weekends. Drive safe
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/ktla.c...-killed-father-left-4-critically-injured/amp/


She ****ing walked away like it was nothing

I hope she gets killed .. put to death ..

How can you, in all serious ness, do something like that and walk away like nothing happened

To answer your question, with the speed and physics, almost any alternative make and model would of had same outcome


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

A Mercedes Benz S class.

Yeah, I know......but you did ask.


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

Wonder which impact was most fatal; first impact or rollover? I assume if the car a bit higher, he would have more chance. Thoughts?

Here is 40 mph t bone murano crash


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/cars/comments/1vatvg


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

A tank.
Can anyone calculate how fast she was moving?


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Typically the safest vehicles on the road today (construction of the unibody [crumple zones, etc], excluding gadgets for avoidance) would be Volvos and Subarus.


----------



## LucklessRoadrunner (Jun 6, 2019)

Without having more forensic knowledge from this particular accident one cannot make a blanket statement as to which vehicle in which the driver would have survived. A lot of the time injuries and deaths can be a result of items inside the vehicle being thrown around from the force of an impact.
And furthermore, safety tests become more stringent every year. Just about any recent model year vehicle will perform better than a 2005 like the one in the article. All occupants in the 2016 survived however the one in the 2005 was fatally wounded. Still, too many variables to say that the cause of death was solely related to the make/model/year.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

A lifted pickup truck would have best chance.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> A tank.
> Can anyone calculate how fast she was moving?


I having done calculations for police accident reports, the video was clear and no stutter present. I believe 70-75 would be in the order of things. The PD will download the car's black box and determine actual speed. I based my estimates on width of intersection and roadway width.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Ballermaris said:


> I having done calculations for police accident reports, the video was clear and no stutter present. I believe 70-75 would be in the order of things. The PD will download the car's black box and determine actual speed. I based my estimates on width of intersection and roadway width.


Thanks, that car looked fast on the video. I mean, it knocked a heavier car going 45mph totally off its course.

Looks like the street had a 40mph limited.

https://www.google.com/maps/@34.228...=318.6867&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i16384!8i8192


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> Thanks, that car looked fast on the video. I mean, it knocked a heavier car going 45mph totally off its course.
> 
> Looks like the street had a 40mph limited.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@34.228...=318.6867&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i16384!8i8192


I agree with the 40-45 speed limit. Either way the woman will be facing a number of years inside a hardcore prison. I watched her walking along the sidewalk; and she was feeling the pain despite the alcohol in her system. Her stiff legged walk was telling.

Years ago while working for a police department as a civilian, we did a ride along. Similar scenario, as the officer arrived we slowed and he said take a gander around, what do you see?

I spotted one individual walking kind of slow away from the area. Others were running towards the crash. I point him out and he pulled to the curb. I got to him first and as a correctional officer I had handcuffs. The guy collapsed and curled up into a ball, "Man I give up, it hurts man it hurts."
Had to call a second ambulance for him, and we heard over the radio that the other driver passed away before we arrived to the hospital.
I cuffed him to the gurney before he was removed from the transport. He was later charged with vehicular homicide in1st degree and with additional charges was sentenced to 25 years to life.

Driving drunk is just not worth it.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Ballermaris said:


> I agree with the 40-45 speed limit. Either way the woman will be facing a number of years inside a hardcore prison. I watched her walking along the sidewalk; and she was feeling the pain despite the alcohol in her system. Her stiff legged walk was telling.
> 
> Years ago while working for a police department as a civilian, we did a ride along. Similar scenario, as the officer arrived we slowed and he said take a gander around, what do you see?
> 
> ...


With the expansion of rideshare in almost any area .. I don't know why anyone would still risk that much sentencing and fines for a $10-$20 sober ride home


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

To be honest people are frankly stupid. Here is a tip. A late night DUI driver will have their head lights off, i.e. nothing turned on, they will even turn of the Day Light Running Lights.

They will drive unaware that a cop can find them pretty quickly. While not true in some DUI cases, I can recall during processing police incident reports, the probable cause for the traffic stop was lights were off.

Even one arrestee complained about it. ?


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

She can plow into my Frontier any time she wants, solid steel rock sliders/step attached to the frame, when I was t-boned last year by a dude in a Jetta, they repainted the one step, confirmed my frame was straight. The Jetta point of impact was my left wheel/left slider.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

Frontier, You got lucky there. Part of your step caught the car. Jetta's have pretty weak front ends like most cars these days. However, I doubt your vehicle would have survived the impact of that vehicle in the video. The other vehicle that she hit was a SUV.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I was hit at 35mph in a 2018 honda pilot. Avoided the head on, but not the rear impact. Car was totaled, 3 side airbags deployed, no physical injuries, but still get nervous when headlights are coming strait at me. DRUNK DRIVING ENCOURAGED IN NC, misdemeanor charge, she just sobered up in jail overnight and was out a few hours after going in. Think Otis and Mayberry, its not taken seriously in NC and drunks are always on the roads.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Ballermaris said:


> Frontier, You got lucky there. Part of your step caught the car. Jetta's have pretty weak front ends like most cars these days. However, I doubt your vehicle would have survived the impact of that vehicle in the video. The other vehicle that she hit was a SUV.


Hitting my sidestep would be akin to hitting the frame rail, it's the same thickness and similar steel, the normal "side steps" that you buy from a dealer, or come factory installed on newer SUV's and pickups are made of very thin aluminum or steel, hence why they frequently rust out and fall apart within a few years, on average, they weigh 20 or 30 lbs per side, they are designed to handle 200 or 300 lbs (actually most have a weight rating on them) and specifically tell you they are not designed to handle impact or support the weight of the vehicle, the steps on my truck are of the same thickness as my frame, they weigh 95 lbs per side, they are specifically designed to support the weight of my vehicle, I can jack my truck up by simply putting my jack under one of the tubes and it will not flex, after 3 Colorado winters, they have slight surface rust, but will never rust out and fall apart, it bolts directly to the frame.

The vehicle that woman in the video is driving, a Lexus sedan, struck an SUV which is of unibody construction, there is no frame, nothing to help absorb the impact, the impact was directly into the passenger compartment. Had that SUV been something that was built on an actual frame, with steps like mine, there is a good chance that driver would still be alive. There are a lot people with pickups and SUV's like mine, that have an actual frame, that have a true slider/step, made of real steel, that have taken impacts like that, and been tossed around, but, the impact did not encroach into the passenger compartment like this.


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

dryverjohn said:


> I was hit at 35mph in a 2018 honda pilot. Avoided the head on, but not the rear impact. Car was totaled, 3 side airbags deployed, no physical injuries, but still get nervous when headlights are coming strait at me. DRUNK DRIVING ENCOURAGED IN NC, misdemeanor charge, she just sobered up in jail overnight and was out a few hours after going in. Think Otis and Mayberry, its not taken seriously in NC and drunks are always on the roads.


I don't know anywhere Dui is felony in first time as long as no injuries.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

2starDriver said:


> I don't know anywhere Dui is felony in first time as long as no injuries.


Hell, in some states, even with injuries it still isn't a felony


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

That video is insane!


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I stand corrected, in CA it requires bodily injury to be a felony. Drink and drive, no worries.


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

2starDriver said:


> Just curiousity, with which car instead of murano driver could've chance to survive? Since the dui accidents rocketed these days I stopped driving 12 to 6 am especially weekends. Drive safe
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/ktla.c...-killed-father-left-4-critically-injured/amp/


Toyota Landcruiser or LX570 would have saved 100%



amazinghl said:


> A tank.
> Can anyone calculate how fast she was moving?


No dude an LX570 I've had this type of accident doing an uber ride and walked away



ANT 7 said:


> A Mercedes Benz S class.
> 
> Yeah, I know......but you did ask.


No a LX570 only. Already happened to me with a pax in the car we all walked away


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

Any pictures you’d like to share? I’m sure it wasn’t that fast but good to see for information. How fast they were moving, t-bone ?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I sold MB for 8 years. Had a doctor fall asleep at 120 kmh and hit a concrete abutment holding up an overpass. He hit it on the side of his 2010 S500 as the car spun on the wet grass of the median. He walked away.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

The audi 8 series and bmw 7 series have side collision predicting active suspension.

https://audi-encounter.com/en/Audi-pre-sense-side


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

2starDriver said:


> Just curiousity, with which car instead of murano driver could've chance to survive? Since the dui accidents rocketed these days I stopped driving 12 to 6 am especially weekends. Drive safe
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/ktla.c...-killed-father-left-4-critically-injured/amp/


I'm not sure if the rollover killed them or the side impact. I would think A Rolls Royce Phantom or even a Tesla Model S would have saved them because of their immense weight, side impact protection and most importantly 5 star rollover protection.
Out of every SUV and cub ever made, only one has ever gotten 5 star rollover protection while hundreds of cars have gotten 5 star rollover protection.



OldBay said:


> A lifted pickup truck would have best chance.


Wrong, it would rollover going over a speedbump and kill the driver.



Frontier Guy said:


> Hitting my sidestep would be akin to hitting the frame rail, it's the same thickness and similar steel, the normal "side steps" that you buy from a dealer, or come factory installed on newer SUV's and pickups are made of very thin aluminum or steel, hence why they frequently rust out and fall apart within a few years, on average, they weigh 20 or 30 lbs per side, they are designed to handle 200 or 300 lbs (actually most have a weight rating on them) and specifically tell you they are not designed to handle impact or support the weight of the vehicle, the steps on my truck are of the same thickness as my frame, they weigh 95 lbs per side, they are specifically designed to support the weight of my vehicle, I can jack my truck up by simply putting my jack under one of the tubes and it will not flex, after 3 Colorado winters, they have slight surface rust, but will never rust out and fall apart, it bolts directly to the frame.
> 
> The vehicle that woman in the video is driving, a Lexus sedan, struck an SUV which is of unibody construction, there is no frame, nothing to help absorb the impact, the impact was directly into the passenger compartment. Had that SUV been something that was built on an actual frame, with steps like mine, there is a good chance that driver would still be alive. There are a lot people with pickups and SUV's like mine, that have an actual frame, that have a true slider/step, made of real steel, that have taken impacts like that, and been tossed around, but, the impact did not encroach into the passenger compartment like this.


The chance of dying in a rollover is even higher in a body on frame SUV or Pickup.
You don't remember the Ole Explorers, Isuzu Rodeos, and Jeep CJ, so you?


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> I'm not sure if the rollover killed them or the side impact. I would think A Rolls Royce Phantom or even a Tesla Model S would have saved them because of their immense weight, side impact protection and most importantly 5 star rollover protection.
> Out of every SUV and cub ever made, only one has ever gotten 5 star rollover protection while hundreds of cars have gotten 5 star rollover protection.
> 
> 
> ...


Depends on point of impact, type of vehicle that hits me, speed, etc., etc., etc. Many variables. I know multiple people with Nissan Frontiers like mine, similarly modified that have taken very hard T-bone impacts and walked away with minor injuries, and the vehicle did not roll over.

Also, the vehicles you are pointing out, have a higher center of gravity to begin with, vs a pickup. In my case, I'm more than 3' longer than each of those vehicles you listed, not to mention. Also, something to keep in mind, because of the high center of gravity they have to start with, unless something is installed lower than the frame, point of impact with below them, especially a CJ.


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

njn said:


> The audi 8 series and bmw 7 series have side collision predicting active suspension.
> 
> https://audi-encounter.com/en/Audi-pre-sense-side


This is so impressive recently one of my friends friend driving chevy cruze got t-boned a guy who ran red light 9 am in the morning. He has paralyzed body except head due to neck damage. Its so creepy and not driving much since then. 
I'm looking for safest car i can afford up to 25k for my wife and baby. Looking at sequioa or older rx350 will see


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

2starDriver said:


> This is so impressive recently one of my friends friend driving chevy cruze got t-boned a guy who ran red light 9 am in the morning. He has paralyzed body except head due to neck damage. Its so creepy and not driving much since then.
> I'm looking for safest car i can afford up to 25k for my wife and baby. Looking at sequioa or older rx350 will see


 Unfortunately there are no cars that are 100% safe, the best option for your family would be to get a car with as much impact protection as possible, especially side impact airbags. Get a car with a low center of gravity, this will help prevent roll over in side impact situations.


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

The ***** finally got caught ?

https://ktla.com/2019/08/27/lapd-to...-in-connection-with-deadly-north-hills-crash/


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

An update on the female suspect. She has been captured in Mexico and is being extradited back to the US.


----------

